# FreeBSD 10.3 UEFI, unable to boot



## Moondhoom (Apr 5, 2016)

I installed FreeBSD-10.3-RELEASE-amd64-uefi-memstick.img  yesterday, but haven't been able to boot. I get a message saying "Reboot and select proper boot device", my HDD is on the top in boot priority list.

I did guided partitioning with GPT and shell partitioning with FAT16 efi. Also tried 
	
	



```
gpart set -a active /dev/ada0
```


```
gpart set -a bootme -i 1 /dev/ada0
```
 but none of it worked. Please help me.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 5, 2016)

What kind of hardware? Are you sure things like "SecureBoot" is turned off?


----------



## Moondhoom (Apr 5, 2016)

SirDice said:


> What kind of hardware? Are you sure things like "SecureBoot" is turned off?


Yes, secure boot and fast boot are disabled. I have WDC WD3200AAJS SATA where everything is installed and other two HDDs, Asus z77 pro 3 motherboard and Core i3.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 5, 2016)

Please identify the make and model of the computer and show the output of `gpart show` after the partitions have been set up.


----------



## Moondhoom (Apr 6, 2016)

wblock@ said:


> Please identify the make and model of the computer and show the output of `gpart show` after the partitions have been set up.


It is a custom built PC, here is the `gpart show` and `dmesg` output. When I try to auto boot from the live usb drive I used for installation I get this message, so I had to manually select it with F11.

```
gptboot: backup GPT header checksum mismatch
|
FreeBSD/x86 boot
DEfault: 0:ad(0p3)/boot/loader
boot: _
```


```
# gpart show

=>  34  625142381  ada0  GPT  (298G)
  34  2014  - free -  (1.0M)
  2048  524288  1  efi  [bootme]  (256M)
  526336  16777216  2  freebsd-swap  (8.0G)
  17303552  607838862  3  freebsd-ufs  (290G)
  625142414  1  - free -  (512B)

=>  34  625142381  diskid/DISK-WD-WCAYU5451387  GPT  (298G)
  34  2014  - free -  (1.0M)
  2048  524288  1  efi  [bootme]  (256M)
  526336  16777216  2  freebsd-swap  (8.0G)
  17303552  607838862  3  freebsd-ufs  (290G)
  625142414  1  - free -  (512B)

=>  34  976773101  ada1  GPT  (466G)
  34  2014  - free -  (1.0M)
  2048  976771072  1  freebsd-ufs  (466G)
  976773120  15  - free -  (7.5K)

=>  34  703282541  ada2  GPT  (335G)
  34  703282541  1  freebsd-ufs  (335G)

=>  34  703282541  diskid/DISK-6QF4F3EQ  GPT  (335G)
  34  703282541  1  freebsd-ufs  (335G)

=>  3  1526928  da0  GPT  (15G) [CORRUPT]
  3  1600  1  efi  (800K)
  1603  32  2  freebsd-boot  (16K)
  1635  1523248  3  freebsd-ufs  (744M)
  1524883  2048  4  freebsd-swap  (1.0M)

=>  3  1526928  diskid/DISK-1MOZK8J3  GPT  (15G) [CORRUPT]
  3  1600  1  efi  (800K)
  1603  32  2  freebsd-boot  (16K)
  1635  1523248  3  freebsd-ufs  (744M)
  1524883  2048  4  freebsd-swap  (1.0M)
```


```
# dmesg

Copyright (c) 1992-2016 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
   The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE #0 r297264: Fri Mar 25 02:10:02 UTC 2016
  root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
FreeBSD clang version 3.4.1 (tags/RELEASE_34/dot1-final 208032) 20140512
VT(efifb): resolution 1024x768
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-3220 CPU @ 3.30GHz (3300.10-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin="GenuineIntel"  Id=0x306a9  Family=0x6  Model=0x3a  Stepping=9
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x3d9ae3bf<SSE3,PCLMULQDQ,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,PCID,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,POPCNT,TSCDLT,XSAVE,OSXSAVE,AVX,F16C>
  AMD Features=0x28100800<SYSCALL,NX,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  Structured Extended Features=0x281<FSGSBASE,SMEP,ERMS>
  XSAVE Features=0x1<XSAVEOP
```


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 6, 2016)

The Asus web page says "our website is temporarily closed for service enhancements".

When it comes back, check for motherboard firmware enhancements.  I've had a couple of Gigabyte motherboards which came with BIOS and could be upgraded to UEFI.  It's possible Asus did the same thing and yours still has the BIOS.  The installer appears to be set up to boot either way.

Even if that motherboard is UEFI, there might be fixes in a later version.


----------



## Moondhoom (Apr 6, 2016)

My motherboard is Asrock Z77 pro 3, so sorry for the mistake. I tried upgrading my motherboard firmware yesterday but that didn't help.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 6, 2016)

The next thing to try short of contacting Asrock for help would be to install or set up BIOS booting.  There should be a "legacy" or "CSM" booting mode in the UEFI settings.  A freebsd-boot partition no larger than 512K is needed, and the bootcode must be installed to it.  See http://www.wonkity.com/~wblock/docs/html/disksetup.html to do that manually rather than downloading a different install disk.


----------



## sidetone (Apr 6, 2016)

This is sort of related, I tried to use an UEFI install disc of FreeBSD, and it would forbid BSDlabels and other partition schemes for the boot disk. The only partition scheme it said it could boot with bios UEFI was GPT. When I selected auto partition, it made the first GPT partition as "efi".

This explains why BSDlabels on FreeBSD and OpenBSD 5.8 wouldn't work on an UEFI only laptop of mine. My desktop allows both UEFI and non-UEFI boot medium.

* https://wiki.freebsd.org/UEFI


----------



## Pedro A. Aranda (Apr 6, 2016)

Similar problem here. My 'victim' is an ASUS U30Jc laptop (i5 1st gen, 4G RAM, Nvidia 310M (Optimus)+Intel HD3000). I have enabled UEFI in the BIOS and have put in a blank HDD (200G) I had lying around.
I created a UEFI boot stick and booted into it to install the system.
Guided partitioning, GPT, UFS (strange think is that the memory stick appeared in the menu)
WLAN setup flawless
Then when I rebooted into the system, the boot screen would not appear (blank screen).
And if I try to boot from the stick, same behaviour.
Burned a disc1 CD, amd64, UEFI, boot from CD and after the initial bootloader screen loads kernel, says there's a UEFI screenbuffer and hangs at that point.


----------



## Moondhoom (Apr 7, 2016)

wblock@ said:


> The next thing to try short of contacting Asrock for help would be to install or set up BIOS booting.  There should be a "legacy" or "CSM" booting mode in the UEFI settings.  A freebsd-boot partition no larger than 512K is needed, and the bootcode must be installed to it.  See http://www.wonkity.com/~wblock/docs/html/disksetup.html to do that manually rather than downloading a different install disk.


I followed your guide but UEFI didn't work and I tried booting Archlinux with UEFI which also didn't work. I will consult Asrock about this and for now BIOS seems to be the only option. Thank you for your help .


----------



## Pedro A. Aranda (Apr 7, 2016)

Pedro A. Aranda said:


> Similar problem here. My 'victim' is an ASUS U30Jc laptop (i5 1st gen, 4G RAM, Nvidia 310M (Optimus)+Intel HD3000). I have enabled UEFI in the BIOS and have put in a blank HDD (200G) I had lying around.
> I created a UEFI boot stick and booted into it to install the system.
> Guided partitioning, GPT, UFS (strange think is that the memory stick appeared in the menu)
> WLAN setup flawless
> ...



More info on the partitioning step:

The USB stick is included in the process and since it has a UEFI partition, the installer takes it as the system UEFI and doesn't create a UEFI partition in the HDD.

Going back to 10.2 without UEFI :-(


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 7, 2016)

Pedro A. Aranda said:


> The USB stick is included in the process and since it has a UEFI partition, the installer takes it as the system UEFI and doesn't create a UEFI partition in the HDD.


I installed 10.3-PRERELEASE from a snapshot image on a UEFI system, and it correctly created the EFI partition on the target disk.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Jun 27, 2016)

Moondhoom said:


> I followed your guide but UEFI didn't work and I tried booting Archlinux with UEFI which also didn't work. I will consult Asrock about this and for now BIOS seems to be the only option. Thank you for your help .



Did you get any response from ASRock? I've got one of their Z77 boards and can't boot my old disk. I'm going to have to put my old board back in for now, but was just wondering if you had a way to save the day for me. 

EDIT: My problem got solved by changing the names in fstab and the board boots just fine now.


----------



## Hornpipe2 (Jun 29, 2016)

Is there a way to check if your system would be capable of UEFI booting, from within a running system?  I think mine is limited to legacy MBR mode, but I wanted to be sure.


----------

